# Tv Lg Ctr 21FJ4a Falla Vertical



## germansalazar (Sep 29, 2013)

TV LG CRT 21FJ4a Flatron

Un dia previo a la falla funciono normalmente por varias horas continuas, al siguiente dia encendio con la falla de que falta amplitud Vertical Hacia Arriba y hacia abajo (Amplia la mitad de la pantalla ubicandose en el centro):

Mediciones:
FBT:
+B: 110v
180: 110v = +B
26v = 27 (Alimentacion de Vertical, voltaje que llega hasta el pin del IC vertical)

Yugo:
H: 3.6 Ohm
V: 20.8 Ohm
IC: LA780408

Jungla: LG631


----------



## hernandove (Oct 4, 2013)

primero revisa todos los componentes asociado al area del vertical condesadores electroliticos tambien revisa soldaduras en el vertical pero me parece que puede ser un problema en el yugo mide por separado las bobinas verticales de este suelen sulfatarse y perder el contacto pueden que este en serie o paralelo debe medir igual. suerte y me comentas


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 5, 2013)

Amigo ese es un caso típico de condensadores en mal estado. Reemplaza todos los que están asociados a la etapa vertical.


----------



## quintero (Oct 6, 2013)

_*que tal compañero,sospecho de tu yugo,por el barrido deforme que se nota.saludos*_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 6, 2013)

quintero dijo:


> _*que tal compañero,sospecho de tu yugo,por el barrido deforme que se nota.saludos*_



no creo el dijo esto 

```
Yugo:
 H: 3.6 Ohm
 V: 20.8 Ohm
```


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Oct 7, 2013)

le sugiero sacar y revisar el yugo a ojo


----------



## germansalazar (Oct 14, 2013)

En respuesta a todos los que me colaboran con sus sugerencias:
En primera instancia no hice cambio de condensadores asociados a la etapa vertical porque en la inspeccion preliminar no parecio necesario, hice caso a la sugerencia cambie todos los condensadores asociados usando el diagrama y el problema persiste, tambien medi y probe la resistencia y el condensador que van en paralelo a las bobinas verticales y estan bien, desmonte el yugo, inspeccione soldaduras, integridad del alambre y estan bien, (anteriormente habia medido las bobinas por separado)
El modelo de Placa es MC-059A. se puede obtener de electronica-pt.com el manual de servicio con el diagrama (varia un poco las referencias de los componentes por la version publicada y el modelo de tv)).
Con el problema persistiendo estoy abierto a otras sugerencias o procedimientos que haya pasado por alto y agradezco la colaboracion de los que opinaron en este tema.


----------



## quintero (Oct 15, 2013)

_compañero nada pierdes con chacarlo con otro yugo,al menos te daras cuenta si se corrige el barrido,te puede variar en la altura y anchura,pero al menos salimos de dudas.saludos_


----------



## emma22390 (Oct 18, 2013)

El IC Amplificador Vertical no es el LA780408 como afirma el autor,sino que el LA78040B..
El problema puede ser el Yugo,por la deformidad que presenta la imagen..

Verificar tensión de alimentación del IC en su pin 2,debe ser de 24V..
En el pin 6 debe ser la tensión VCC - 0,7V

Verificar el circuito de retorno de la señal del Vertical,que no haya resistencias sobrevaloradas o capacitores en mal estado..

Saludos..


----------



## germansalazar (Dic 27, 2013)

Consegui un yugo de un tv de menor tamaño (LG), lo monte y funciono correctamente.
Gracias a todos los que participaron en el tema.


----------



## perico315 (May 6, 2016)

Para los que lean esto y busquen una solución: esta falla se da por una bobina abierta en el yugo, desarmandolo con cuidado se puede puede reparar


----------



## frincho (Oct 3, 2016)

hola amigos. estoy de acuerdo con el señor perico,cambia el yugo o repararlo es muy fácil surte.


----------

